# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  E rrallë, një makinë që ecën me ujë

## fegi

Inovacionet nuk janë të rralla gati në të gjitha fushat e shkencës dhe shumë herë kalojnë heshtazi pa kurrfarë buje, – gati nuk merret vesh për ato risi që janë mjaft të dobishme.
Mirëpo, inovacioni i një qytetari nga Strugë, është për ta vlerësuar në aspektin shumëdimensional: ekonomik, racional, efektiv dhe mbi të gjitha ekologjik, njofton korrespondenti i agjencisë së lajmeve INA.

SKEMA E INSTALIMEVE TE PAJISJEVE
Kur është fjala për aspektin ekologjik, duhet mirëfilli se janë sjellë një sërë dispozitash ligjore, që janë harmonizuar me standardet evropiane për mbrojtjen e ambientit, sidomos nga karbondioksidi dhe gazrat tjera nga djegia e karburanteve, naftës, benzinës dhe derivative të tjera.
“Sistemi për adaptimin e veturës për të punuar me ujë në vend të naftës, benzinës ose gazit” është patenti-inovacioni i ekonomistit nga Struga, Dimçe Shipinkarovski, i cili këtë patent-zbulim e ka aplikuar ne veturën e vet të tipit “Audi 6”, dhe në një autoveturë të tipit “pikap” të markës “Opel”, me shumë sukses.
Lidhur me këtë zbulim, ai pohon për agjencisë e lajmeve INA se, është shumë lehtë të gjejë aplikim në industrinë e automobilave. Mund të përdoret në secilën autoveturë, duke adaptuar me pajisje shtesë për veturat që përdorin naftë, benzinë ose gaz dhe këto vetura në vazhdim do të përdorin ujin si energjent.

Me ndihmën e hidrolizës, uji shëndërrohet në XXO gaz, që shumë lehtë digjet, që është energjens me të cilin punon motori. Krahas veturave, ky sistem, mund të përdoret edhe për kazanët e kaldajave për nxehje qendrore.
Problemi teknik që zgjidhet me anë të këtij patenti-bulimi është shumë efektiv. Autori i këtij patenti, Dimçe Shipinkarovski lidhur me këtë shprehet: “ Më këtë zbulim, secila veturë mund të adaptohet që në vend se të përdorë karburante gjithnjë e më të shtrenjta, të zvogëlojë atë dhe të arrijë shkallën sa më të ulët të shpenzimeve dhe harxhimit të karburantit.
Me montimin e sistemit, krahas efekteve tjera ekonomike, racionale, efektive, sjell edhe mbrojtjen e ambientit jetësor, sepse gati nuk mbeten gazra për ti fryrë nëpër oxhakun e veturës. Agregati në veturë punon më mirë dhe më qetë.
Jetë-zgjatja e agregatit është më e gjatë prej 50-100%. Bloza në motor është shumëfish më e pakët- më e vogël. Vaji për lyerjen e motorit mund të ndërrohet pas kalimit të dyfishtë të kilometrave të parapara nga prodhuesi-fabrika, që e ka prodhuar vajin për motor”.
Në vazhdim, të rrëfimit dhe sqarimit të tij rreth këtij zblimi, Dimçe Shipinkarovski shton: “ Harxhimi i elektrilitit – uji i destiluar, i “përforcuar” me ndonjë supstancë bazike (natrijum hidroksid) është shumë e vogël.
Tek agregatet katërtaktësh, harxhimi është rreth 1 litër lëngu (ujë) elektrolit në çdo 2.000 km. Harxhimi i lëndës djegëse të agregatit (benzinë ose naftë) zvogëlohet deri në 80%, ndërsa tek disa vetura edhe më shumë. Substanca e elekrolitit në rezervuar (kazan), gjithnjë duhet të jetë maksimum 2/3 dhe minimum 1/3 e nivelit të rezervuarit (kazanit) për lëngun elektrolit”.
Për ta kompletuar një autoveturë me pajisje të duhura për ta adaptuar që të funksionojë me sistemin “me ujë”, natyrisht se nevojiten disa pajisje speciale. Dimçe Shipinkarovski, sqaron edhe për pajisjet e domosdoshme si pjesë përbërëse të sistemit, për funkcionim normal, duke përmendur këto elemente: 1 bateria (akumulatori); 2.Аmpermetri; 3. siguresa; 4. relei 70 amp.; 5. çelësi-ndërpresi/ siguresa; 6. stabilizatori i tensionit; 7. gjenerator për hidrolizë; 8. brava; 9. një çip-rregullator për ajër dhe 10. vakum pompa.
Sipas autorit të patentit, sasia e karburantit që harxhon vetura zvogëlohet na sasi të pa imagjinuara, ndërsa forca dhe shpejtësia e motorit rritet prej 30-50%.
Pranë Entit Republikan për Pronësi Industriale të RM-së në Shkup, është dorëzuar elaborate me të gjitha përshkrimet teknike dhe tekstuale.
Një patent i tillë dhe mënyrë e punës së motorit me ujë, nuk është evidentuar dhe patentuar në rajonin e Ballkanit e as në Europë. Autori prêt që ky patent të gjejë aplikim të gjerë në shtresa të ndryshme të shoqërisë dhe tek përdoruesit e pronarët e autoveturave.
Në këtë kontekst, u përmend shembulli i autotaksive, që brenda vitit harxhojnë mijëra euro vetëm për karburant, ndërsa me këto pajisje zvogëlojnë harxhimet për karburante deri në 80%, që nënkupton se dhe aspekti ekonomik është evident.

----------


## illyrian rex

Kam lexu se nje zbulim i tille eshte bere edhe me pare, por shpejtesia me te cilen ishte zhduk inovatori bashke me inovacionin...ka ngel mister sot e asaj dite. lol

----------

